# Aio vs costum vs Sicherheit?



## Viking30k (14. Januar 2020)

Hi ich poste das mal hier da es hauptsächlich um Aios geht.

Ich werde im Laufe der Woche ja meinen costum loop aufbauen. 

Wie sicher ist ein costum loop gegenüber einer Aio zwecks folgenden Punkten 



1. Ableben der Pumpe hier sollte die im costum loop wesentlich besser sein?

2. Undicht werden während dem Betrieb ich hatte bisher 2 Aios bei beiden waren die Anschlüsse nur aus Plastik wird das nicht porös mit der Zeit? Auch hier ist der costum loop besser 

3. Material bei Aios werden Alu radiatoren verwendet die können wohl reagieren habe ich gelesen. 

Kurz ein costum loop sollte sogar sicherer sein als eine Aio oder?

Auf jeden Fall freue ich mich schon sehr aufs Basteln endlich nach Jahren nur träumen eine Wasserkühlung selbst aufbauen


----------



## IICARUS (15. Januar 2020)

Habe meine Wasserkühlung erst seit 3 Jahren aber während des Betriebs hatte ich noch keine Undichtigkeit. Zwischenfälle hiermit hatte ich bisher bei Umbauten und befüllen des Loops. Ich prüfe auch direkt während des befüllen ob alles dicht ist und auch die nächsten Stunden und später die nächsten Tage gelegentlich.

Schläuche und Hardtubes springen nicht einfach von den Anschlüsse ab.
Das einzige was passieren kann ist das Blöcke undicht werden und hier sehe ich die Gefahr bei AIOs höher da so eine AIO keine Temperatursensoren mit verbaut hat und kritische Wassertemperaturen so meist nicht erkannt werden.

Versuche unter 40°C Wassertemperatur zu bleiben und dann bist du auf der sicheren Seite.

Pumpen können immer defekt gehen, aber ich denke das eine Leistungsstarke Pumpe eines custom Loop da weniger anfällig sein wird. Ich habe auch am letzten Freitag meine Pumpe zerlegt und die war nach 3 Jahren immer noch TIP TOP.

Alu und Kuper ist natürlich nicht gut, aber hier hilft Korrosionsschutz in der Kühlflüssigkeit aus.


----------



## bastian123f (15. Januar 2020)

1. Das kann gut sein. Eine Pumpe einer Custom Loop ist ja auch meistens für mehr Förderleistung ausgelegt, da ja oftmals die GPU auch mit versorgt werden muss. bei bequiet! gab es ja z.B. am Anfang ein paar Probleme mit der Pumpe in der AIO.

2. Davon habe ich jetzt noch nichts gehört. 
AIOs gibt es aber auch viele mit Metall-Anschlüssen

3. Wenn du schon eine Custom Loop machst, dann kannst du auch auf die Materialien achten. Am Besten ist natürlich nur ein Material zu verwenden. Also entweder alles Kupfer, oder alles Alu.
Korrrossionsschutz hilft bei einer Kombination, aber warum Materialien mischen, wenn man es sich so leicht aussuchen kann?


----------



## IICARUS (15. Januar 2020)

Mit custom Wakü ist man normalerweise bestrebt kein Alu zu verwenden, das wird ja meist nur bei AIOs zu finden sein. Bei manchen Custom Sets musst man aber auch aufpassen, da können auch ALU Radiatoren dabei sein, da das ganze dann weniger kostet.


----------



## Sinusspass (15. Januar 2020)

Die Frage wäre vor Monaten relevant gewesen.... aber ja, wenn sie mal läuft und dicht ist, ist die custom sicherer als die Aio. Der Weg dahin ist die Gefahr, und die Wahl falscher Komponenten. Aber da kann dir ja nix mehr passieren


----------



## HisN (15. Januar 2020)

Viking30k schrieb:


> 1. Ableben der Pumpe hier sollte die im costum loop wesentlich besser sein?



Warum? Ist Mechanik. Kann ableben von heute auf morgen. Zu viele Gedanken. Meine erste Laing DDC von 2006 läuft noch. Jeden Tag.



Viking30k schrieb:


> 2. Undicht werden während dem Betrieb ich hatte bisher 2 Aios bei beiden waren die Anschlüsse nur aus Plastik wird das nicht porös mit der Zeit? Auch hier ist der costum loop besser



Kommt immer auf das Material an, auch an meinem Custom-Loop haben sich schon Schläuche verabschiedet, einfach weil der Rechner Jahrelang in voller Sonneneinstrahlung gestanden hat. Das UV-Licht der Sonne hat die Schläuche gekillt. Zu viele Gedanken.



Viking30k schrieb:


> 3. Material bei Aios werden Alu radiatoren verwendet die können wohl reagieren habe ich gelesen.



Wenn nur Alu im Loop ist, mit was soll das Reagieren? Mit Alu?



Viking30k schrieb:


> Kurz ein costum loop sollte sogar sicherer sein als eine Aio oder?



Zu viele Gedanken.



Viking30k schrieb:


> Auf jeden Fall freue ich mich schon sehr aufs Basteln endlich nach Jahren nur träumen eine Wasserkühlung selbst aufbauen



Viel Spaß. Nun fang doch endlich mal an anstatt noch 10 Threads aufzumachen über jedes Einzelteil


----------



## IICARUS (15. Januar 2020)

Du hast dir schon alles gekauft und so viele Testaufbauten unternommen, ein gewisses Risiko besteht immer. Aber durch sauberes arbeiten und besonders anfangs auf Dichtigkeit zu prüfen wirst du die Gefahr dazu reduzieren. Ein Auto besitzt auch eine Wasserkühlung und da läuft auch normalerweise nichts aus. Wartung und Kontrollen sind halt dazu da um solche Vorkommnisse vorzubeugen und möglichst auszuschließen.

Selbst wenn dir beim Aufbauen was passiert wird dein System durch dein externes Netzteil nicht unter Spannung stehen und dann ist halt gut trocknen angesagt bevor der Rechner ans Netz kommt.

Wer hierzu angst hat und auch kein Risiko eingehen möchte ist bei einer Wasserkühlung fehl am platz und du hast mittlerweile so viel Geld ausgegeben, wäre sehr schade wenn du dich dann nicht da dran  traust. Denn in deinem Thema sieht man auch gut das du dein Vorhaben immer wieder raus zögerst. 

Es ist natürlich deine Sache wie und wann du was anfangen möchtest.
Aber am ende wird es nicht viel anders laufen als deine Testaufbauten die du bereits sehr oft unternommen hast.

Hoffe nur nicht das es so endet wie in einem Thema wo ich und andere User einem Neuling gut beraten haben und er sich alles gekauft hatte und am ende sich nicht traute und wieder alles verkaufte. Du siehst auch bei mir das ich mir was vorgenommen habe und es auch durch gezogen habe.


----------



## Viking30k (15. Januar 2020)

Ihr habt recht ich habe schon soviel ausgegeben und extra sogar ein 2. System aufgestellt das läuft spitze kein Wunder ist ja ein ryzen 3700 mit rtx 2080ti so kann ich locker die wakü aufbauen. 

Habe jetzt erst mal den testaufbau abgebaut die Teile getrocknet sogar ohne Sauerei am Boden xd der Ablass Hahn ist echt eine Hilfe dafür. 

Morgen werde ich die Grafikkarte in die Mangel nehmen und den kryographics montieren dann geht es gleich weiter mit dem Pc am Wochenende habe ich sehr viel Zeit da werde ich einiges schaffen

Will ja selbst mal eine Wasserkühlung haben Hauptgründe waren eigentlich 

Optik

Leiseres System 

Eine Grafikkarte die nicht mehr unter 1950 MHz taktet 

In manchen games kann ich einen FPS Einbruch von bis zu 10 feststellen was bei 4k und 60hz einiges ausmacht

Und die Teile habe ich eh schon alle getestet alles war dicht sogar ein mit Absicht schief abgesägtes Rohr war kein bisschen undicht


----------



## IICARUS (17. Januar 2020)

Diese Videos müsste ihr euch mal anschauen. 

Kurz um, es wird versucht mit Wasser eine Grafikkarte zu zerstören und bekanntlich sind in destiliertes Wasser keine Ionen vorhanden und daher nicht leitfähig.





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=iJUl_IqDbNA

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Dieses Video ist im Grunde Teil 2, weil es im ersten Video den Anschein gab als hätte er doch die Grafikkarte gekillt.
Tja... dem war nicht so... aber schaut selbst rein, möchte nicht zu viel verraten. 





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=KYRPOc3HQKg

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Hier muss ich aber anmerken das Kühlflüssigkeit  mit der Zeit wieder etwas leitend wird, da es Mineralien aus den verbauten Metalle aufnehmen wird.


----------

